# Update on Ten!



## Connie P (May 28, 2012)

Here is an update on Ten that I just received.






Dear Kitty,

I wanted to let you know that Ten went to his first horse show. It was the Greater Boston Charity Horse Show, a Class A show held at the Topsfield Fairgrounds in Topsfield, MA. Ten was entered in the Open Pleasure Driving Class and the Open Pleasure Driving Championship.

The Judge was Bernard Parker a well known second generation Morgan trainer. The first class had 5 entries and Ten won his first blue. Bernard kept looking at Ten and turning around to see the morgan entry as though he were trying to determine if he should pin one or the other. The morgan came in second.

The Championship consisted of 4 horses who all qualified for the Pleasure Horse Driving Championship and Ten took the class by storm. This time Bernard had no trouble pinning him against two saddlebreds and a morgan. He won $40 which is four times his selling price at auction!

I have a dvd of the class and if I can have someone burn another one, I will send it to you to keep. The photographer also got a great shot of him and I am going to get it reproduced and get one to you.

I know he isn't a mini but he did Chances proud today and is starting to really shine in the show ring!

I also found an illustrator for my book. I was going to end the story with Ten's blue ribbon but since he won the championship also, I think I will continue and see if he can finish this show season and remain undefeated.

I found an artist at the show who does super work and she has agreed to illustrate the book. She already has one she has done that was published by Saddle and Bridle.

I think our boy will do a lot of good in raising awareness about how special rescue horses are! The book is called, If Not for $10.

Judy

PS Please feel free to brag about our boy!


----------



## Norah (May 29, 2012)

WOW! What a great feeling...I love this story! I have had the same experience , and it feels AWESOME ! I loved telling people that the 1 st place winner was an abandoned little hooligan I found on a mountain ....; )

I would love to see a photo once you have one . I have rescued a few , and have a mare right now that has been brought back to life and polished up a bit. The rescued horse is very special indeed, it seems like they try harder to please you, and connect with their rescuer on a deeper level then the rest. My little mare seems like a mind reader , we are so connected .

Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2012)

What a great story...I have happy tears. I hope you are able Connie, to get a video of this little guy in action. Way to go Judy and Ten!!!

Im sure glad that Chances is able to help out not just Minis but ANY small equine that needs help!! Keep on doing what feels right in your heart!! Thanks Connie for posting this incredible story.


----------



## Sanfords (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, you are right!


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 9, 2012)

I am so happy for 10!!!!! What a great ending!


----------

